# How to set up mIRC for APC Chat



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

*is there a chatroom now?*

is there a chartoom, if so, what is the link?


----------



## Administrator (Jan 15, 2005)

The chatroom may be available through the IIRC channels but I'm not sure. Perhaps someone can't post that here.

The links to the chatroom will be added tomorrow.


----------



## twax (Oct 9, 2004)

go here http://irc.everywherechat.com:8000/ and enter a name (you don't need to enter a password) and when it loads just type /join #apcchat where you would normally type your messages.

or you could download an irc client such as mIRC or xchat but that's a whole different story.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If you're using a chat client, it should be irc.blitzed.org:6667 and /join #apcchat to get in the room.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*How to set up mIRC or Trillian for APC Chat*

Edited by staff to reflect new settings

OK...so there I was, looking through the new posts and there was one on how to get to the webbased version of everywhere chat for APCChat. Just click on the Chat link in the Title Bar

I then went through the pain of figuring out how to set up IRC in Trillian again. Once in the chat room someone (you know who you are) mentioned the good intention of putting together a post on how to set up mIRC (or other IRC client software). So here it is...

First, download mIRC from here.

It's good for people to know who you are. So you should set up your nickname. I've whited out my real name and e-mail, but you can tell where they go. Your nickname should go in the box where you see "Turbomkt" in this picture:










Once you've got it set up, you've got to add some settings. First is the server. It should be Blitzed.org:6667. 6667 is the port number and is generic to IRC. It should look like this:

Edit, the text in the picture shows the old, Please use the Blitzed.org setting now.










Once you've connected to the server, you'll want to join a chat room. When you first come in you should get a pop up like this:










Enter #apcchat here.

Another way to get there, if you're already connected to the server is the "Join channel" selection. Get there from here:










and enter this:










At this point, things should be working! Enjoy...

--Mike


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

*Trillian, too.*

OK. Some users use trillian as well. Here's a bit for trillian

First you need to create a IRC connection. That's here:

Edit, Please Blitzed.org as the server setting now.










Once you're connected, you need to join the channel. Click on the IRC icon in Trillian and choose Show status window.










Once you've got the status window you can type in /join #apcchat like mIRC like this:










Now you should be in!

--Mike


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

!..........


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

i guess they changed over to a new chatroom....not as good IMO. but i know how things happen


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I can't find it today


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

OK, I updated the pics in my tutorials to reflect the new server... irc.blitzed.org. Works fine with both clients. MSChat seems to be a bit flakey with the blitzed servers for me (and I prefer mIRC anyway).

--Mike


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

ughh. Can I just get a link?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Folks,

I was waiting on an integration module that was about to be released for the new software version. However, it seems to be delayed.

I will be making a Chat page like the one we had before sometime today. Hang on.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I think you're going to have to wait on web based IRC for a bit.

In the meantime, try clicking here: http://cgiirc.blitzed.org/

Use your own username and type #apcchat in the "channel".


----------

